# Audio output to headphones?



## warrior177 (Aug 10, 2013)

I recently purchased a new 2013 Murano SV, with the Bose system. 

I was wondering if there is a way to add a headphone connection socket to this system? I'd like to be able to connect a set of headphones, and cut the speaker output for those times when the driver wants to listen to "Willie's Roadhouse", and the passenger wants to take a nap.

Audio input is easy from other devices by Bluetooth, but I haven't figured out how to connect a set of headphones.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks, Charlie


----------



## skyline_13 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Charlie, what kind of bose system do you have. i think the best possible solution would be to buy bluetooth powered headphones, but do you think headphones and driving is a good idea. 

greetings Dominic


----------



## warrior177 (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't believe the audio system could output to Bluetooth; if it was possible, I think the speaker volume would have to be turned way down (to not disturb the passenger). I haven't tried that yet, maybe I will when I get a chance. I thought it would just be simpler to install a headphone jack, which would cut out the speaker output when plugged in. 

Thanks for the reply!

Charlie


----------



## skyline_13 (Nov 24, 2013)

sure thing, i wish i could be more helpful, thing is i never used headphones while driving or even try to set them pu, but i know the system works great with phones and incoming calls


----------

